# GTA V beste Einstellungen bei 1,5 GB VRam



## Brokensword (14. April 2015)

Wollt mal fragen ob jemand mit einer 1,5 GB Vram Grafikkarte, schon ausprobiert hat, was maximal einstellbar ist, ohne unter Nachladerucklern zu leiden.
Ich hab eine GTX 580  bei 1920x1080


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

ich hab es zwar noch nicht, aber ich würde einfach mal alles auf "hoch" stellen und dann mit der Sichtweite experimentieren.  Wenn es bei zB 80% noch zu ruckelig ist, stellst du halt nur 60% ein - wenn es immer noch ruckelt, dann mal an die Details rangehen, bevor du die Sicht zu gering einstellen musst. Bei GTA 3 gab es zudem ja auch einen Balken, der anzeigte, wie viel vom RAM belegt ist - gibt es das auch bei GTA 5?


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2015)

Jupp den gibt es


----------



## fud1974 (15. April 2015)

.. und  in den Settings nicht vergessen, diese Warnung auszuschalten die sonst verhindert, dass man trotz (vermeintlich) zuwenig VRAM die höherqualitativen Texturen nimmt...

Hatte ich bei meiner 2GB Karte auch, der wollte mich mit den Medium Texturen abspeisen (das sind eigentlich eher Low-Quality Texturen) High ging erst nach Aufhebung der Warnung, ist auch leicht über  2 GB Belegung dann raus, trotzdem läuft alles gut.


----------



## Brokensword (17. April 2015)

also wenn ich die texturen höher stelle, komm ich auch auf über 2 gb
dann kann ich ne weile gut spielen, aber irgendwann kommen die Nachladeruckler und dann is vorbei mit dem Spaß, aber macht ja nix, Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte ist scho lang in Planung, warte noch drauf, dass Nvidia mehr Vram verbaut

Noch ne Frage zum Editor:
Kann man automatische Kameraübergänge einstellen
z.B. Erste Kameraposition auf spieler
zweite nach ca. 30 sec auf eine andere Person
Ist es möglich eine Kamerafahrt einzustellen ohne jede einzelne Kameraposition selber einarbeiten zu müssen?
Hab schon rumprobiert, aber die Kamera springt einfach zum nächsten Bild


----------



## Golgomaph (22. April 2015)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte ist scho lang in Planung, warte noch drauf, dass Nvidia mehr Vram verbaut



Weis man schon wann da was neues rauskommt? Erst nächstes Jahr oder lohnt es sich zu warten?


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2015)

AMD bringt bald was neues raus. Bei Nvidia fehlt theoretisch noch eine GTX 960 Ti und 970 Ti, aber da hab ich nix gehört, wann da was kommen könnte. Und wer schon jetzt mehr als 4GB will, kann sich eine PowerColor, Sapphire oder MSI R9 290X mit 8GB holen für 400-420€


----------



## Golgomaph (22. April 2015)

4GB würden mir prinzipiell ja reichen, 3,5 reichen mir wahrscheinlich schon aber da ich eigentlich nur OpenWorld-Games spiele kann dass schon in naher Zukunft knapp werden ...


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> 4GB würden mir prinzipiell ja reichen, 3,5 reichen mir wahrscheinlich schon aber da ich eigentlich nur OpenWorld-Games spiele kann dass schon in naher Zukunft knapp werden ...



Mit 4Gb gibt es inzwischen die GTX 960, aber die ist zu teuer, weil du für sogar weniger Geld die 20% schnellere AMD R9 280X (3GB) bekommst oder für 30-50€ mehr schon eine R9 290 mit 4GB, die 40-45% schneller als die GTX 960 ist. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie wahrscheinlich es sein wird, dass ein Spiel bzw. ein Grafik-Modus ausgerechnet so beschaffen ist, dass er NOCH nicht mehr als 4GB braucht, aber trotzdem mehr als 3,5 GB benötigt, also genau in den kritischen Bereich der GTX 970 kommt...


----------



## Golgomaph (22. April 2015)

Achso ... okay ich verstehe was du meinst. Denke ich bleib da schon bei der 970. Reicht schon, da ich nur Full-HD spiele ..


----------

